# Vets Now. Please Read....



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm just visiting in here from Cat Chat to cross -post the below thread.

Please could you take the time to read it as it may be for your benefit in the long run.

It is to do with the Out of Hours Service provided by Vets Now.

We are all animal lovers and we only ever want the best for them and that is why I am linking this you.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/198885-home-visit-euthanasia-602-unfair.html

Thank you for reading.

Moggybaby
xx


----------

